# Taking the rim off of a 20g long.



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

good idea? 

bad idea?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Akaizhar said:


> good idea?
> 
> bad idea?


I don't recommend it but other have done without issue. Up to you to take that chance or not. So I vote for bad idea.


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

The rim is there for a reason.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

yes... the rim is there for a reason, because these tank usually have thinner glass than rimless tanks. and with a 20 gallon long tank, you're looking at almost 30 inches in length on the long side. you can expect some bowing of the glass.

i would not recommend it, but there will be others who will say they have had no issues. the choice is yours.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I personally don't think the plastic rim prevent much deflection since it's so soft. I would say it's safe to take it off.


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

It was a 29gal rimmed tank i got from LFS, i used a box cutter to convert it to rimless.
















I was lazy to clean up residues from the silicon.

here's a Guide:
http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf

I also have a 10 gal which has been converted to rimless with no problems, i would recommend a tank with black silicon, most tanks 29 gals and above has ticker glass.


----------



## AquaVu (Nov 30, 2007)

Well..May be just remove the front part of the rim then you only have to worry about the 2 front corner coming apart. The back rim would give the tank better support wit hall the wiring and hoses, etc....Good luck


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Not sure I'd want 20 gallons of water on the floor.

I will tell you I had a 55g and the center brace broke. The tank had a huge visible bow in the glass and I literally RAN out and bought a new 72 before the thing let loose. That was a 55. But just sayin'.


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Not sure I would want any water on my floor. Plan on doing no larger than a 5.5


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

well I'll tell ya, I had a couple different old tanks that I bought and set up and about a week later I was cleaning one of the 20 gallons (was a regular 20, not a long) and wiping off the top rim and it just... came off in my hand lol. I figured what the hey? It wasn't supporting anything in the first place, might as well leave it.

I don't know about the long tank if the extra 6" of length will have much of a more adverse effect or not. If you were handy enough you might be able to fashion a brace of your own for the center, as that's the most danger you'll find. The seams aren't likely to run into to much trouble on a tank that small.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I just did a 5 gallon and I doubt I would do it with anything larger then 10 but I doubt i'd do it.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

Where can you get replacement glass? I also have a 20 gal long that I would like to set up but one of the sides is cracked. how can I take off the top replace the glass and then put the top back on?

Matt


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

not sure where you would go to get glass like that. I would suggest looking in the phone book. I would also suggest that you just get a new tank because the price on the tank is probably close to what it would cost to get replacement glass, then silicone to add the new glass. Plus it would be a pain to do all of that.


----------

